# Solunar Tables - Do You Believe



## One Way (Feb 11, 2008)

I was interested in hearing how many people use solunar tables as a guide for when to fish and what kind of success you have observed. I have always wanted to plot fish caught and also fish size against the solunar tables, but I always get too busy fishing and never remember to do it. I would appreciate any comments.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The best time to fish is anytime you can get out, regardless of front, conditions, time of day and solunar cycle. :wink:

That being said, there are historical correlations I have read (and to a small extent, I have observed in my own records) which trend toward major moon phases (full and new) and the days around them producing better fishing.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Joe Bucher says there is a correlation and I believe him.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> which trend toward major moon phases (full and new) and the days around them producing better fishing.


I agree, I have paid attention and it seems to hold true. The only thing I have noticed is that the actually full moon and new moon days seem to be slower that the two or three days on either side of the actual full/new moon day.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

waterwolf said:


> > which trend toward major moon phases (full and new) and the days around them producing better fishing.
> 
> 
> I agree, I have paid attention and it seems to hold true. .


I agree with the moon table for sure as I have caught and witnessed fish being caught within minutes of the major and minor.....


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Moonrise/Moonset are defienitly something you should look at. We have caught alot of ski's an hour before and hour after moonrise. Full Moon and New help but I key on the rise and set myself.


----------



## pedrofish (Feb 26, 2008)

I believe it does affect the feeding pattern but i dont pay attention to it as like alot of people i can only fish at the weekends.

Pedro


----------

